# what is your main cube?



## amostay2004 (Sep 25, 2008)

as the title says...

i'm currently using a type A2 which many ppl criticise..and i just currently started using my type A 3rd model with D core..seems to work better than my old type As.

i average around 24-26secs btw...with both the cubes...

so...please name ur current main cube =p
i'm really still looking for my ideal cube and have yet to find it..maybe u guys could help =)


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 25, 2008)

Edison white cube, but it has shiny stickers, so i can't really get good times.
For a black cube, I use a japanese diy =]


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 25, 2008)

Aah this has been done to death...

Please use the search before starting new threads...


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a Rubik's Storebought cube with cubesmith smooth tiles.


----------



## rubiks to the third (Sep 25, 2008)

my storebought is rediculously good. forget diy, get a storebought and break it in


----------



## Crickets (Sep 25, 2008)

Ehh, my old type A. need to get cubesmith tiles on it though it got crappy stickers on it. Im workin on a storebought but idk how good it'll be.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 25, 2008)

Rubik's Storebought. Type A DIY in the mail tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 25, 2008)

Black DIY Type A II, just like you. I didn't know there were meant to be bad before I ordered it. I put cubesmith tiles on it yesterday, they are great. 

my only other 3x3 is a rubik's brand which I just bright stickers on. It's very smooth, but locks up really bad. I prefer the DIY.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2008)

please close this thread...too many like this...

...and my main is a random hybrid (switching soon to just a type a III)
Type A III white centers with Rubik's.com white corners and old type a white edges. (rubik's.com 2006 core)


----------



## linkmaster03 (Sep 25, 2008)

White DIY (a) from PuzzleProz with Cubesmith smooth tiles.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 25, 2008)

Diansheng with old type A core. Waiting to be able to get Edisons.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 26, 2008)

Just a regular old black type A.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm almost sure there was a similar thread recently. 

Well, I use type A, C, or combo of C core/screw/spring with A pieces.


----------



## toast (Sep 26, 2008)

Storebought, sanded, broken in and lubed.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

Now: Rubik's Storebought (2008)
Future: Type C DIY


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jul 10, 2009)

Now: Rubik's Store-bought (2007)
Future: Rubik's DIY

{In a few months}

C4U Type D DIY or...
C4U Speedcube


----------



## imaghost (Jul 10, 2009)

Store-bought, my first cube, or a type a with textured Cubesmith tiles... better with the store-bought because it can cut corners about the same as the type a... Type c coming in from DX soon... hopefully better.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 10, 2009)

For speedsolves:

Type A DIY, sanded interior and exterior, notches cut in center caps for easier removal, Cubesmith stickers, lubed with Jigaloo.

For slower practice solves: 

Rubik's 25th anniversary edition, all stickers replaced except for the fancy one in the middle, sanded WAY too much. So now it's really, really easy to turn, but still locks up alot and can't cut corners.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 10, 2009)

How can you predict what your speed cube is GOING to be? What if you don't even like it?

Now:White type A (2007)...It's old and worn out and not good anymore
Later:Im getting some C4Y DIY's, a type D, type C, and a Rubik's DIY. We'll see what I like best once they arrive.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 10, 2009)

mark3 said:


> How can you predict what your speed cube is GOING to be? What if you don't even like it?



I have a Type C, it's getting fixed, remodled, sanded, lubed, and restickered.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 10, 2009)

Black Type C. The white one is also good but I'm too lazy with putting new stickers on it.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 10, 2009)

White Edison 3x3 with blue side (if you can call it blue) replaced with cubesmith stickers

if I'm in the mood, DIY type F with an old a core, cubesmith bright set


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2009)

So I got my c4u cube.

now: c4u cube purple from DX..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

White, old type A. Not lubed. 
It's awesome.


----------



## anderson26 (Jul 10, 2009)

White type a with white Rubik's DIY core.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

Black Type C (Meh, still locks, though). 
black Cube4you cube if I'm in the mood.

My cubes aren't all that great, but I'm not too great, either. When I get better, I will get a better cube and take better care of it.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 10, 2009)

Diansheng Fluorescent Stickers w/ Light Blue and white side not black. I also use a type (a) with the old Cube4You stickers. The Diansheng is real fast but doesn't cut corners to well the type (a) is the opposite.


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 10, 2009)

Did a quick experiment to see which cube I should use more

Type F with old A core: (14.89) 20.13 18.00 17.53 (21.56) Avg: 18.42

Edison: 18.99 20.93 (18.84) 20.41 (25.40) Avg: (20.11)

Well, that seems pretty obvious

Overall:

Session Avg: 19.67
SD : 2.65
Pops: 0
+2s: 0
DNFs: 0
Solves: 10
Attempts: 10
Best Time: 14.89
Worst time 25.40 (Very weird solve)

So.... Type F wins!


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Jul 10, 2009)

Diansheng that needs to have cubesmith smooth tiles put on it instead of paint. and if i feel like it i use my C4U diy.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 10, 2009)

Uh... major thread necro by miniGOINGS.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

If it's revived, it's revived. 

Now: Black Type C.
Future: Black Type C.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> If it's revived, it's revived.
> 
> Now: Black Type C.
> Future: Black Type C.



I would have to agree with you.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 13, 2009)

Woot...of all the 'main cube' threads out there, mine was the chosen one to be revived. I'm honoured ;p

For the sake of the thread, my main is Type A 3rd model


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 13, 2009)

This cube.

With Cubesmith stickers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 13, 2009)

a meffert's DIY

modified, lubed, broken in, re-tiled

best cube ever


----------



## marie808mario (Jul 13, 2009)

I used to love Black type F, 
but at some point it started to pop too much X(
So I changed my main cube to Black type C.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 13, 2009)

cube4you speedcube & type F


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 13, 2009)

marie808mario said:


> I used to love Black type F,
> but at some point it started to pop too much X(
> So I changed my main cube to Black type C.


Trying tightening it. The Type F is a good cube. It deteriorates over time but popping is still not a huge issue.


----------



## A_Qber (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't have many cubes but a type D is okay for me. i'm not a fan of type A's but i bet i would like a type C, or a broken in storebought. (it's my opinion)


----------



## LNZ (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't have a favourite right now.

I use in roughly equal occassions:

3x3x3 Dian Sheng white mini cube
3x3x3 Dian Sheng white cube
3x3x3 White DIY lubed type A
3x3x3 Official Rubik's cube
3x3x3 White speed Void cube (yes, due to parity some times are a bit slower)


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 13, 2009)

Past- Storebought
Present- Studio cube with adjustable core
Future- Black or white C4Y DIY, idk which one yet.


----------



## the1lord5 (Jul 13, 2009)

C4Y DIY or Type F
I can't decide.
There both awsome.

But I will Prolly Use C4Y for normal and Type F for one handed 
dunno


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 13, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> marie808mario said:
> 
> 
> > I used to love Black type F,
> ...



Replacing it with an Old Type A core stopped the deterioration for me


----------

